# Thinking about dumping DirecTV and going with Tivo?



## woolygums (Aug 5, 2003)

I have an HR 250-10 DirecTV. I would like to be able to get the streaming video from Netflix. I am already a Netflix member. I called DirecTV and asked them about when they planned to partner with Netflix and the CSR said they had no plans to do so.

I also have never liked the "newer" DirecTV menu and find the older Tivo menu much more user friendly, but the bigger gripe is with not being able to get Netflix.

SO

What would be my procedure to go back to TIVO and leave DirecTV? I have been with DirecTV for several years and am sure that my contract has expired.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I am helping someone to transition from SAT to cable. Our plan is to leave the SAT active for an overlapping month with cable so that if they do not like cable or the TiVo we can cancel the service, return the TiVo and continue paying for SAT.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

1. Netflix is available only on the Series 3,HD, HD-XL tivo models (technically, these are all of the Series 3 generation Tivo), after they have been updated to the current software, v11.0. The Series 3 model are off the market currently, replaced by the HD-XL.

2. These Tivo's will work with OTA and/or cable with/without cable cards, no cable boxes, no dish.


----------



## woolygums (Aug 5, 2003)

Does TiVo XL HD only operate from cable or OTA? I have DirecTV Satellite service now, because...

There may be a problem with me getting cable. I checked with Comcast and they are "not available" to my address. I live at the end of a street about a half mile long in a warehouse in an industrial location. 

A few years ago I called ComCast to see if they would service me. At that time they said it would cost them $3000 to run a cable down my street and they did not want to pay this.

I have heard there is some way to get them to do this anyway. Don't remember the procedure, but someone I know used some kind of enforcement (??) to force them to provide service since they were within City limits and everyone around them had service..... anyone know about this?

Barring this, is there some other way of getting Netflix streaming? Would also like the device to record, so I can watch when I want.



I have an x-box 360, first generation. Been checking Netflix site and with my Netflix membership and xbox gold/live, I can get the movies. Am unlclear if the X-Box can be set to record, however with only a 29gb drive, it would not hold much.

Excuse me if I am "fuzzy-ing around" with old technology ideas. Does the box need to record? Or does it jsut somehow stream over the Internet straight into my system? Don't really see how this would work becasue even though I have the highest speed DSL connection I can get, it would seem that there would be an awful lot of information needing to come through that connection.

Sorry for the ramble. Can anyone help me understand better?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, TiVo HD/XL are cable/OTA only. If cable is not an option, stick with what you have, and get a Roku box, or have your Xbox-360 on the Netflix service.

I don't think you can "record" Netflix on any device, that service is streaming only. Being it uses an MP4 based codec, its bandwidth requirements should be adequate in most cases.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I can 'Netflix' just fine using my 1.5mb/s DSL.


----------



## woolygums (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks for the replies. 

Does the streaming Netflix through the DSL offer HD movies?

One more question, does the Netflix streaming have closed captions? I am slightly hearing impaired and the Netflix through the PC does not.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

woolygums said:


> Does the streaming Netflix through the DSL offer HD movies?


www.netflix.com/instantHD

It really doesn't matter if its DSL or cable, anything around 1.5mb/s and up is doable.



woolygums said:


> One more question, does the Netflix streaming have closed captions? I am slightly hearing impaired and the Netflix through the PC does not.


Nope, sorry.


----------

